# What setting to use?



## Carnival (22/12/17)

Hey guys! 

So as some of you know, I received my GeekVape Aegis and tanks today. I’m ready to use my Nautilus 2 tank, but not sure what setting to use on my mod for it. The options are: Power, TC-NI, TC-SS, TC-TI, TC-TCR, VPC, Bypass. Such a noob question but, which one do you recommend?


----------



## Stosta (22/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So as some of you know, I received my GeekVape Aegis and tanks today. I’m ready to use my Nautilus 2 tank, but not sure what setting to use on my mod for it. The options are: Power, TC-NI, TC-SS, TC-TI, TC-TCR, VPC, Bypass. Such a noob question but, which one do you recommend?


You want to use the power mode, that one refers to straight variable wattage.
The "TC" modes all refer to Temperature Control, and you need to be using specific wire types for those.
Bypass essentially turns a regualted mod into a mech mod if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Carnival (22/12/17)

Awesome, thank you @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (22/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So as some of you know, I received my GeekVape Aegis and tanks today. I’m ready to use my Nautilus 2 tank, but not sure what setting to use on my mod for it. The options are: Power, TC-NI, TC-SS, TC-TI, TC-TCR, VPC, Bypass. Such a noob question but, which one do you recommend?


The Nautilus uses stock coils so prbably not TC capable so gooi in power mode. Start at about 10W and increase until you are happy with the taste andvapor producion. 10W might be way to low but a safe place to start. Let us know how it goes and dont forget to prime the new coil.

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (22/12/17)

Thank you @Raindance! I filled the tank and let it sit for half an hour to make sure the cotton gets wet.  Should be good to go by now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Thank you @Raindance! I filled the tank and let it sit for half an hour to make sure the cotton gets wet.  Should be good to go by now!



Let us know how it goes. And what your experiences are from your previous gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (22/12/17)

So far I’m reeeally enjoying the Nautilus! I tried a couple flavours in it, and the tastes come through beautifully well using straight power mode. Amazed, as I remember I had to use temp control on a regular basis for flavour to come through nicely. Very impressed although it isn’t saying much since I haven’t vaped in a long time. I forgot exactly what tank I used on my Limitless, but I definitely don’t recall flavours being this good! Kangertech was good but not like this. Oh and as for the EasyPuff, being back on proper vaping gear now... EasyPuff sucks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

Hey guys, quick question. Can I use the Vaporesso cCell coils in my Nautilus 2 tank?


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Hey guys, quick question. Can I use the Vaporesso cCell coils in my Nautilus 2 tank?



Im not sure about that but the last time i used CCell coils i used to get dry hits galore. The worst dry hit i ever got in my life was from that dam coil.

The Gemini was the last sub ohm tank that takes comercial coils i bought.

I think the nautilus coils are the best for MTL, ccell coils are more a restricted lung hit .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

Thanks for your reply @Clouds4Days, I’ll stick to the Nautilus coils!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Great to hear its going well @Carnival 

Just letting you know that the Nautilus Mini (the predecessor to your tank) was and still is considered by many to be amongst the best stock coil mouth to lung tank out there. I have one and my mom has one. Havent tried the Nautilus 2 like yours but have heard good things. So you are vaping on a great tank I think!

Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

Thanks @Silver! I saw the Game Changers thread Rob posted, where he mentioned the Nautilus, and that’s what prompted me to get this tank. Was hoping it would be a win and so far it’s great!  A bit of gurgling after I fill the tank up, but it settles down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (24/12/17)

Hey everyone,

I’m getting ready to fire up my Aspire Athos tank, I’m just letting it sit for half an hour first. The coil is 0.16ohms, and it says it works from 100W. Do I just set my mod at 100W and give it a few gentle pulls to start with? Should I be doing anything else?


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I’m getting ready to fire up my Aspire Athos tank, I’m just letting it sit for half an hour first. The coil is 0.16ohms, and it says it works from 100W. Do I just set my mod at 100W and give it a few gentle pulls to start with? Should I be doing anything else?



100w is what manufactures recomend but you can fire lower to your liking till you see the coil is performing to your personal prefrenace.

Either way dont fire 100w straight. Start at 30w and go up in increments of about 5w till you reach where you are happy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (24/12/17)

Thanks a lot @Clouds4Days, I’ll do that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (24/12/17)

Okay so I started at 30W, gradually increased in 5W increments till I reached 55W which I stopped at. I’m literally getting zero flavour! Does that mean I should increase again or just wait it out since it’s a new tank?


----------



## Carnival (24/12/17)

Switched back to my trusty Nautilus 2. I’ll give my Athos another try (maybe with a different juice) tomorrow.


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Okay so I started at 30W, gradually increased in 5W increments till I reached 55W which I stopped at. I’m literally getting zero flavour! Does that mean I should increase again or just wait it out since it’s a new tank?



Try taking it up a bit higher. You should be getting some sort of flavour at 50w though, but give it a bit more wattage, the coil will handle 100w

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (25/12/17)

Hey guys, Merry Christmas! 

Not sure if anyone else has had this problem, but I noticed my Athos tank leaks.. a LOT :/

Eish. Not having the best time with this tank so far.


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Sorry to hear that @Carnival 

A leaky tank could be from various things
Not assembled together properly or tightly enough
A missing o ring - or an o ring that has moved and isnt in the right place
I assume you are using commercial coils - sometimes the coil isnt screwed in properly or tightly enough
Can also be a dud coil

Can you tell where the leaking is taking place?
Or perhaps post a photo and someone might be able to advise you further

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear that @Carnival
> 
> A leaky tank could be from various things
> Not assembled together properly or tightly enough
> ...



Thanks @Silver!

Yeah, I was missing an o ring. 

Although, after I put it on (and made sure I tightened it enough) it still leaked. The juice leaks out the bottom airflow.

Edit: Also, I went up to 90W with a different juice in the tank today and still zero flavour.


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Thanks @Silver!
> 
> Yeah, I was missing an o ring.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear @Carnival 
Maybe if you take it apart again and check that everything is in the correct place, clean it amd try again it might work better for you. I dont know this tank. Just check if it has a juice flow control, which needs to be closed off when refilling. Tanks that have that often leak if the juice flow is still open when refilling

Otherwise i am not sure what to suggest. You could open it up and take a closeup pic for us, maybe someone will spot something. Otherwise take it back to the place you bought it and they can assist hopefully.

Wow, no flavour on 90W! 
What juice are you vaping?
Have you tried another coil?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (25/12/17)

Thanks again for your help @Silver, I appreciate it!

I was using Rebel Lion - Strawberry Yogurt.
Haven’t tried another coil yet.

I could be wrong but I don’t think it has flow control. Here are some pics!


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Thanks again for your help @Silver, I appreciate it!
> 
> I was using Rebel Lion - Strawberry Yogurt.
> Haven’t tried another coil yet.
> ...



Hi @Carnival 
I had a look at the aspire athos on their website
It doesnt look like it has a juice flow control
Perhaps next time try closing the airflow holes when you open up to refill. Doubt its that but it cant hurt trying that.

Also, how much is leaking out the airholes? Is it not just condensation (which happens to many tanks) or is it full blown leakage of lots of juice?

As for not getting any flavour, that is a boggler. This is a beast of a tank. Those coils are monstrous. 100 W and 0.16 ohms. Wow.

My suggestion is to try a different juice
Then if that doesnt work, try a new coil head

Aspire tend to make good quality products so i doubt its the product itself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Thanks again for your help @Silver, I appreciate it!
> 
> I was using Rebel Lion - Strawberry Yogurt.
> Haven’t tried another coil yet.
> ...



Here is your airflow control, make sure its closed when filling then open once you have sealed the top cap back on.
As for the flavour i have no idea but try a diffrent coil as @Silver suggest, it could be that the coil is a dud or the whole tank is a dud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Carnival
> I had a look at the aspire athos on their website
> It doesnt look like it has a juice flow control
> Perhaps next time try closing the airflow holes when you open up to refill. Doubt its that but it cant hurt trying that.
> ...



I will try closing the airflow when refilling, thanks!

I wish it was only condensation, my Nautilus 2 gets a little bit of that which as you said, many tanks do. It’s definitely full on leaking, a descent amount of juice runs out the bottom airflow. I’m hoping it’s because I’m not closing the airflow when I refill, fingers crossed.

This is the second juice I’ve tried in it, with zero luck. 

I’ll try the other coil I got with the tank, plus a different juice again and hopefully it comes right!


----------



## Carnival (25/12/17)

Darnit! The glass won’t budge. 

Any tips for removing it from a new tank for the first time?

Not the end of the world if I can’t get it off now, I can ask my brother to do it for me when he gets back from holiday.


----------

